# Nipples?



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

Why is it that males in some species of mammals have nipples? Humans, dogs, cats, etc. all have nipples. Male horses have no nipples. Why is that? Anyone have an explanation? My husband would look awful silly if he were nippless... But I am still curious. 

Do Bulls have nipples?


----------



## arrowsaway (Aug 31, 2011)

lawl @ the title of this thread.
I've seen quite a few nipples on male cats and dogs... but I can honestly say I've never seen a bull or a steer with nipples. 
From what I understand, in some species sex characteristics develop in the womb later on in growth, and the fetus is sexually ambiguous up until that point. So the nipples form, and then once the fetus figures out what it's going to be - male or female - they remain, regardless. Weird, eh?


----------



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

Perhaps it has to do the, er location of said nipples. On male horses and bulls there some other more um... vital bits taking up that area :lol:

But what Arrowsaway said sounds right.


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

I read somewhere that we all start as females before sexual organs form but I think they are saying what arrow said but couldn't word it right lol

I would assume bulls start out with something similar to nipples but would then form into the scrotum. But what do I know lol 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

arrowsaway said:


> lawl @ the title of this thread.
> I've seen quite a few nipples on male cats and dogs... but I can honestly say I've never seen a bull or a steer with nipples.
> From what I understand, in some species sex characteristics develop in the womb later on in growth, and the fetus is sexually ambiguous up until that point. So the nipples form, and then once the fetus figures out what it's going to be - male or female - they remain, regardless. Weird, eh?



THAT makes SO much sense! I have wondered this for majority of my life, and FINALLY an answer. I suppose I never really went looking for the answer or I would have found it years ago... 

THANKS SO MUCH!!


----------



## arrowsaway (Aug 31, 2011)

glad I could help!! lol


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Bull calves have nipples just like heifer calves. I imagine foals do as well although I've never checked. As the animal grows they become less noticable.


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

Really? So if I really looked hard enough, my stallion and gelding should have nipples?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm pretty sure. They may not be possible to see. I've never noticed them on my horses but it just makes sense that they have them.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Male sheep & goats have nipples.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

kevinshorses said:


> Bull calves have nipples just like heifer calves. I imagine foals do as well although I've never checked. As the animal grows they become less noticable.


Male cows have nipples, but male horses don't. Males of most mammals have nipples, but there are a few that don't - among which are horses...


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Faceman said:


> Male cows have nipples, but male horses don't. Males of most mammals have nipples, but there are a few that don't - among which are horses...


 I guess I learned something new today!


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

AFRAIK we all start out female. By the time a fetus changes to male the nipples are already present.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

A La Wikipedia-
Male mammals typically have rudimentary mammary glands and nipples, with a few exceptions: male mice don't have nipples, and male horses lack nipples and mammary glands. The male Dayak fruit bat has lactating mammary glands;[26] male lactation occurs infrequently in some species, including humans.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

ponyboy said:


> AFRAIK we all start out female. By the time a fetus changes to male the nipples are already present.


Then how come I never get a headache at bedtime?


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I just laughed so much.. SarahAnn you crack me up girl!

Now let's go feel up a bull to see if he has nipples! Rofl.


----------



## Nuala (Jan 2, 2012)

This would be an interesting topic to research. Why the become less noticeable or virtually non-existent? I have never noticed them on colts but I have never been the one to clean the colts after they are pulled or drop. I am now curious if they are manipulated into becoming the scrotum, as stated earlier, or if they become no more then 'large bug bites' on the underside of the stomach.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

arrowsaway said:


> lawl @ the title of this thread.
> I've seen quite a few nipples on male cats and dogs... but I can honestly say I've never seen a bull or a steer with nipples.
> From what I understand, in some species sex characteristics develop in the womb later on in growth, and the fetus is sexually ambiguous up until that point. So the nipples form, and then once the fetus figures out what it's going to be - male or female - they remain, regardless. Weird, eh?


Hahaha, we all start out as female and then something goes horribly wrong (if an organism has a Y chroosome) and the testosterone starts and it becomes a male. Just kidding about the horribly wrong part, I love men!!


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Faceman said:


> Then how come I never get a headache at bedtime?


I dont either, LOL!


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

VT Trail Trotters said:


> I dont either, LOL!


Men don't get headaches because they don't have to be their partners.:wink:


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

Faceman said:


> Then how come I never get a headache at bedtime?


Bahahahahaha :rofl: 

Those headaches are legitimately the result of estrogen. I swear!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

natisha said:


> Men don't get headaches because they don't have to be their partners.:wink:


Well... That's debatable. Who is their partner when the Y chromosome gets a headache? :wink:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

Skyseternalangel said:


> I just laughed so much.. SarahAnn you crack me up girl!
> 
> Now let's go feel up a bull to see if he has nipples! Rofl.



Hahaha you know this is how it started with me today:

I was washing and rubbing my new mare's nipples because she is really good about letting you. She enjoys it I think because she stepped back and kind of opened up that area for me to wash it and rub it. While doing this I was thinking "do my boys have nipples somewhere? Then I thought about gigantic cow utters, then about bulls. I though "they definitely don't have nipples... Wait do they?" Haha I knew the right place to find answers! 

Good ol' HORSE FORUM 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

SarahAnn said:


> Really? So if I really looked hard enough, my stallion and gelding should have nipples?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


;


That's it Sarah, you just need to look harder! Look really , really close in the area of those "vital bits" and you'll see those elusive "horse nipples"

So, Do Male elephants also have nipples? Anyone want to go check and see?


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

:rofl: Tinyliny, you're funny! My stallion would LOVE it if I went nipple hunting. He loves attention in that area... sheath cleaning day is always his favorite.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

natisha said:


> Men don't get headaches because they don't have to be their partners.:wink:


Wish I could "like" this post more than once. :lol:

Great thread Sarah, thanks for the giggles!


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

What can I say? I am pretty fantastic :wink:


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> ;
> 
> 
> That's it Sarah, you just need to look harder! Look really , really close in the area of those "vital bits" and you'll see those elusive "horse nipples"


Caroline, Hondo LOVES sheath cleaning day (I'm fairly certain if offered he'd have a smoke afterwards) You are more than welcome to come look til your hearts content.


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

So I googled "Stallion with nipples" and clicked images. Don't ever ever ever do that!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

LOL oh my goodness...


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

natisha said:


> Men don't get headaches because they don't have to be their partners.:wink:


That's what you women think!!!! Jokes on you.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

This thread reminds me of when my foal was born and he would try to nurse on the gelding's sheath. And I thought, now that you mention it, it does kind of look like an udder! :lol:


----------



## Lakotababii (Nov 28, 2010)

I am literally crying after reading this thread! SO funny :lol:


----------

